# Greetings from a total beginner!



## Woodnote

Hey everyone!

Just happened to stumble upon this site while doing some research as I plan on starting my first tank. I have little to no experience and I'm looking to learn more before committing to anything. Hoping to learn a lot from all of you! Keep on keepin' on with the awesome hobby.


----------



## tom g

*welcome*

Welcome to the forum....look forward to hearing your ideas.
are u thinking of freshwater or saltwater... lots of good info on here
dont be shy to post any questions 
cheers 
tom


----------



## Woodnote

tom g said:


> Welcome to the forum....look forward to hearing your ideas.
> are u thinking of freshwater or saltwater... lots of good info on here
> dont be shy to post any questions
> cheers
> tom


Well, initially I had thought about a salt water but after some research and realistically evaluating my knowledge and skill with running an aquarium I've decided to go for freshwater to begin with. I'll be sure to ask away when needed, thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Crayon

Salt salt salt! I vote for salt! Don't shy away! Jump in! Both feet! Everyone here will keep from falling flat on your face (we'll try anyway).


----------



## Woodnote

Crayon said:


> Salt salt salt! I vote for salt! Don't shy away! Jump in! Both feet! Everyone here will keep from falling flat on your face (we'll try anyway).


I know, I know. Initially it was the only thing I was interested in, but I now have a growing interest for freshwater too! Cost is also something keeping me away, got a fairly small budget.


----------



## Crayon

Yeah, I get it.
Well, there is something to look forward to!
Good luck with your tank build.


----------



## altcharacter

Seriously, Saltwater can be the same cost as freshwater depending on what you want in your tank. 

Freshwater is so 1980's....


----------



## J_T

I know many people that have kept beautiful marine tanks with the same equipment you would use on a freshwater system. 

If you have time to do water changes, its no problem.

Mushrooms, zoo, ricordia, leathers, and many other soft corals are easy, and cheap to obtain. Once grown, they are just as beautiful as the fuzzy sticks ( stony corals) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon

altcharacter said:


> Seriously, Saltwater can be the same cost as freshwater depending on what you want in your tank.
> 
> Freshwater is so 1980's....


Don't listen to him, he just likes to stir up trouble......


----------



## Woodnote

No worries folks, if I find myself running my first tank well I will certainly try my hand at salt water next. Thanks for the warm welcome, glad to see everyone's passion for such an awesome hobby.


----------



## bob123

Welcome and enjoy, do what feels right for you.


----------



## Woodnote

bob123 said:


> Welcome and enjoy, do what feels right for you.


Cheers! Still got a bit of research to do to figure out what feels right


----------



## Bullet

bob123 said:


> Welcome and enjoy, do what feels right for you.


Hey I just saw this thread and I wanted to add my 2 cents to what some of the other members have posted 
Firstly, welcome - this is a good forum with lots of resources for both fresh and salt. I have both fresh and salt tanks on the go 
Secondly, as altcharacter and JT have correctly posted, you can do salt for roughly the same price as fresh.
Bob123 is also right to suggest to do what you are comfortable with 
Reason that I am piping up is to suggest to check the forums for equipment when you do decide to start. Tons of used / new / great condition equipment on this forum at great prices. This is a great way to get into the hobby with less expense vs the LFS. Also, you will get the advice of many seasoned fresh and salt keepers which is worth its weight in gold and to which I have taken advantage of ! 
Good luck and all the best in your journey


----------



## Crayon

Just keep your head down and avoid the flashlights.......


----------



## Woodnote

Bullet said:


> Hey I just saw this thread and I wanted to add my 2 cents to what some of the other members have posted
> Firstly, welcome - this is a good forum with lots of resources for both fresh and salt. I have both fresh and salt tanks on the go
> Secondly, as altcharacter and JT have correctly posted, you can do salt for roughly the same price as fresh.
> Bob123 is also right to suggest to do what you are comfortable with
> Reason that I am piping up is to suggest to check the forums for equipment when you do decide to start. Tons of used / new / great condition equipment on this forum at great prices. This is a great way to get into the hobby with less expense vs the LFS. Also, you will get the advice of many seasoned fresh and salt keepers which is worth its weight in gold and to which I have taken advantage of !
> Good luck and all the best in your journey


Awesome advice thanks! I have been looking at all the equipment threads and have my own up to try and get a good deal on a tank, for now. I know what you mean about the prices, it can get ridiculous out there. Everyone is extremely helpful and I definitely look forward to becoming a bigger part of the community.



Crayon said:


> Just keep your head down and avoid the flashlights.......


Aha, probably a smart idea. Don't got the best impulse control.


----------



## J_T

Swing by my work shop any evening (call first, not often, but some nights I am not there).

You bring the coffee, and we can chat about setups, whats "needed" and whats not. Etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodnote

Hey, that sounds awesome. Might have to take you up on it one of these days. Thanks.



J_T said:


> Swing by my work shop any evening (call first, not often, but some nights I am not there).
> 
> You bring the coffee, and we can chat about setups, whats "needed" and whats not. Etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

